
Scared to Travel to ‘Dangerous’ Places? Don’t Be - jdminhbg
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-04/world-s-most-dangerous-countries-to-travel-to-aren-t-that-scary
======
p1esk
So is it like base jumping? There are plenty of nice places to visit which are
not very dangerous. Why would you want to go where the chances of violence are
much higher?

